
What do you guys think of unstimulating entertainment/videos - 0301lekan
Maybe unstimulaiting isn&#x27;t the right word. 
Please watch or skip through videos like this:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=_v1l58or3h0<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.adultswim.com&#x2F;videos&#x2F;joe-pera-talks-with-you&#x2F;joe-pera-takes-you-on-a-fall-drive<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=oyXKyZXI6f8<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=3ko4NUYcE_A<p>As a university student, I don&#x27;t know one person my age that doesn&#x27;t watch one thing like this, whenever I show it to my friends they just love looking at it and it&#x27;s something I find fascinating. Would it be a dumb idea to just post videos like this on my startup&#x27;s Instagram story every night since it seems like my startup&#x27;s demographic likes this?
======
vortico
If you think it will benefit your company, and you have the permission to
distribute the videos, sure.

